

Startup Quote: Tony Hsieh, Co-founder, Zappos - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9109034826/if-there-are-too-many-competitors-even-if-youre

======
raychancc
If there are too many competitors, even if you’re the best it’s a lot harder
to win.

\- Tony Hsieh (@Zappos)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9109034826/>

